# check valve ?



## jack stewart (Apr 10, 2012)

The check valve is missing on my wifes 450, i have a petcock on the carb overflow tube so it can be turned off when she is snorkling, but on long water filled trails with it off it will flood out the engine. we have tried running it up to the pod but it will cause it to flood there too. Is there anyway around that? none of the local shops around have check valves in stock and she is needing something quick. any help on this would be awesome. thank you


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

If it's flooding that easily it would seem you have a needle/seat or float issue. - I'm not a fan of plugging the overflow or running it up high(proper functioning check is the best IMO) but there's no reason for it to need to overflow that much during normal riding.


----------

